
Music streaming may be falling because of coronavirus - imartin2k
https://qz.com/1820896/music-streaming-may-actually-be-falling-because-of-coronavirus/
======
Finnucane
Being old and working from home now means having my own stereo and CD player
handy, and my 30-year stash of cds.

